# منتديات القانون الجنائي Criminal Law Forum > القوانين الحديثة في الدول العربية > قوانين الإمارات >  دستور دولة الإمارات العربية المتحدة (1971)

## المستشار11

دولة الامارات العربية المتحدة
دستور دولة الإمارات العربية المتحدة ( 1971 ) 
عدد المواد: 173 



فهرس الموضوعات

00. الباب الأول الاتحاد ومقوماته وأهدافه الأساسية (1 - 12)

01. الباب الثاني الدعامات الاجتماعية والاقتصادية الأساسية للاتحاد (13 - 24)

02. الباب الثالث الحريات والحقوق والواجبات العامة (25 - 44)

03. الباب الرابع السلطات الاتحادية (45 - 109)

01. الفصل الأول المجلس الأعلى للاتحاد (46 - 50)

02. الفصل الثاني رئيس الاتحاد ونائبه (51 - 54)

03. الفصل الثالث مجلس وزراء الاتحاد (55 - 67)

04. الفصل الرابع المجلس الوطني الاتحادي (68 - 93)

01. الفرع الأول أحكام عامة (68 - 77)

02. الفرع الثاني نظام العمل في المجلس (78 - 88)

03. الفرع الثالث اختصاصات المجلس (89 - 93)

05. الفصل الخامس القضاء في الاتحاد والإمارات (94 - 109)

04. الباب الخامس التشريعات والمراسيم الاتحادية والجهات المختصة بها (110 - 115)

01. الفصل الأول القوانين الاتحادية (110 - 112)

02. الفصل الثاني المراسيم بقوانين (113 - 113)

03. الفصل الثالث المراسيم العادية (114 - 115)

05. الباب السادس الإمارات (116 - 119)

06. الباب السابع توزيع الاختصاصات التشريعية والتنفيذية والدولية بين الاتحاد و الامارات (120 - 125)

07. الباب الثامن الشئون المالية للاتحاد (126 - 136)

08. الباب التاسع القوات المسلحة وقوات الأمن (137 - 143)

09. الباب العاشر الأحكام الختامية والمؤقتة (144 - 152)

______________________________ __________
0 - الباب الأول
الاتحاد ومقوماته وأهدافه الأساسية (1 - 12)
المادة رقم 1 
الإمارات العربية المتحدة دولة اتحادية مستقلة ذات سيادة، ويشار إليها فيما بعد في هذا الدستور بالاتحاد. 
ويتألف الاتحاد من الإمارات التالية : 
أبوظبي - دبي - الشارقة - عجمان - أم القيوين - الفجيرة.
ويجوز لأي قطر عربي مستقل أن ينضم إلى الاتحاد، متى وافق المجلس الأعلى للاتحاد على ذلك بإجماع الآراء. 
"وعند قبول انضمام عضو جديد إلى الاتحاد، يحدد المجلس الأعلى للاتحاد عدد المقاعد التي تخصص لهذا العضو في المجلس الوطني الاتحادي زيادة على العدد المنصوص عليه في المادة 68 من هذا الدستور".


المادة رقم 2 
يمارس الاتحاد في الشؤون الموكولة إليه بمقتضى أحكام هذا الدستور السيادة على جميع الأراضي والمياه الإقليمية الواقعة داخل الحدود الدولية للإمارات الأعضاء.


المادة رقم 3 
تمارس الإمارات الأعضاء السيادة على أراضيها ومياهها الإقليمية في جميع الشؤون التي لا يختص بها الاتحاد بمقتضى هذا الدستور.


المادة رقم 4 
لا يجوز للاتحاد أن يتنازل عن سيادته، أو أن يتخلى عن أي جزء من أراضيه أو مياهه.


المادة رقم 5 
يكون للاتحاد علمه وشعاره ونشيده الوطني. ويحدد القانون العلم والشعار وتحتفظ كل إمارة بعلمها الخاص لاستخدامه داخل إقليمها.


المادة رقم 6 
الاتحاد جزء من الوطن العربي الكبير، تربطه به روابط الدين واللغة والتاريخ والمصير المشترك. وشعب الاتحاد شعب واحد وهو جزء من الأمة العربية


المادة رقم 7 
الإسلام هو الدين الرسمي للاتحاد، والشريعة الإسلامية مصدر رئيسي للتشريع فيه، ولغة الاتحاد الرسمية هي اللغة العربية.


المادة رقم 8 
يكون لمواطني الاتحاد جنسية واحدة يحددها القانون، ويتمتعون في الخارج بحماية حكومة الاتحاد وفقاً للأصول الدولية المرعية.
ولا يجوز إسقاط الجنسية عن المواطن، أو سحبها منه، إلا في الحالات الاستثنائية التي ينص عليها القانون.


المادة رقم 9 
1- تنشأ عاصمة الاتحاد في منطقة تمنحها للاتحاد إمارتا أبوظبي ودبي على الحدود بينهما، ويطلق عليها اسم "الكرامة". 
2- يرصد في ميزانية الاتحاد للسنة الأولى ما يكفي لتغطية نفقات الدراسات الفنية والتخطيط لإنشاء العاصمة على أن يباشر في أعمال إنشائها بأقرب وقت ممكن وعلى أن يتم إنشاؤها خلال مدة لا تجاوز سبع سنوات اعتباراً من تاريخ نفاذ هذا الدستور. 
3- والى أن يتم إنشاء عاصمة الاتحاد تكون أبوظبي المقر المؤقت للاتحاد.


المادة رقم 10 
أهداف الاتحاد هي الحفاظ على استقلاله وسيادته وعلى أمنه واستقراره، ودفع كل عدوان على كيانه أو كيان الإمارات الأعضاء فيه، وحماية حقوق وحريات شعب الاتحاد وتحقيق التعاون الوثيق فيما بين إماراته لصالحها المشترك من أجل هذه الأغراض، ومن أجل ازدهارها وتقدمها في كافة المجالات وتوفير الحياة الأفضل لجميع المواطنين مع احترام كل إمارة عضو لاستقلال وسيادة الإمارات الأخرى في شؤونها الداخلية في نطاق هذا الدستور.


المادة رقم 11 
1- تشكل إمارات الاتحاد وحدة اقتصادية وجمركية وتنظم القوانين الاتحادية المراحل التدريجية المناسبة لتحقيق تلك الوحدة. 
2- حرية انتقال رؤوس الأموال ومرور جميع البضائع بين إمارات الاتحاد مكفولة ولا يجوز تقييدها إلا بقانون اتحادي.
3- تلغي جميع الضرائب والرسوم والعوائد والمكوس المفروضة على انتقال البضائع من إمارة إلى أخرى من الإمارات الأعضاء.


المادة رقم 12 
تستهدف سياسة الاتحاد الخارجية نصرة القضايا والمصالح العربية والإسلامية وتوثيق أواصر الصداقة والتعاون مع جميع الدول والشعوب، على أساس مبادئ ميثاق الأمم المتحدة، والأخلاق المثلى الدولية.


1 - الباب الثاني
الدعامات الاجتماعية والاقتصادية الأساسية للاتحاد (13 - 24)
المادة رقم 13 
يتعاون الاتحاد والإمارات الأعضاء فيه، كل في حدود اختصاصاته وإمكانياته، في تنفيذ أحكام هذا الباب.


المادة رقم 14 
المساواة، والعدالة الاجتماعية، وتوفير الأمن والطمأنينة، وتكافؤ الفرص لجميع المواطنين، من دعامات المجتمع، والتعاضد والتراحم صلة وثقى بينهم.


المادة رقم 15 
الأسرة أساس المجتمع قوامها الدين والأخلاق وحب الوطن، ويكفل القانون كيانها، ويصونها ويحميها من الانحراف.


المادة رقم 16 
يشمل المجتمع برعايته الطفولة والأمومة ويحمى القصر وغيرهم من الأشخاص العاجزين عن رعاية أنفسهم لسبب من الأسباب، كالمرض أو العجز أو الشيخوخة أو البطالة الإجبارية، ويتولى مساعدتهم وتأهيلهم لصالحهم وصالح المجتمع. وتنظم قوانين المساعدات العامة والتأمينات الاجتماعية هذه الأمور.


المادة رقم 17 
التعليم عامل أساسي لتقدم المجتمع. وهو إلزامي في مرحلته الابتدائية ومجاني في كل مراحله داخل الاتحاد. ويضع القانون الخطط اللازمة لنشر التعليم وتعميمه بدرجاته المختلفة، والقضاء على الأمية.


المادة رقم 18 
يجوز للأفراد والهيئات إنشاء المدارس الخاصة وفقاً لأحكام القانون، على أن تخضع لرقابة السلطات العامة المختصة وتوجيهاتها.


المادة رقم 19 
يكفل المجتمع للمواطنين الرعاية الصحية، ووسائل الوقاية والعلاج من الأمراض والأوبئة. 
ويشجع على إنشاء المستشفيات والمستوصفات ودور العلاج العامة والخاصة.


المادة رقم 20 
يقدر المجتمع العمل كركن أساسي من أركان تقدمه، ويعمل على توفيره للمواطنين وتأهيلهم له. ويهيئ الظروف الملائمة لذلك بما يضعه من تشريعات تصون حقوق العمال ومصالح أرباب العمل، على ضوء التشريعات العمالية العالمية المتطورة.


المادة رقم 21 
الملكية الخاصة مصونة. ويبين القانون القيود التي ترد عليها. ولا ينزع من أحد ملكه إلا في الأحوال التي تستلزمها المنفعة العامة وفقاً لأحكام القانون، وفى مقابل تعويض عادل.


المادة رقم 22 
للأموال العامة حرمة، وحمايتها واجبة على كل مواطن، ويبين القانون الأحوال التي يعاقب فيها على مخالفة هذا الواجب.


المادة رقم 23 
تعتبر الثروات والموارد الطبيعية في كل إمارة مملوكة ملكية عامة لتلك الإمارة، ويقوم المجتمع على حفظها وحسن استغلالها، لصالح الاقتصاد الوطني.


المادة رقم 24 
الاقتصاد الوطني أساسه العدالة الاجتماعية وقوامة التعاون الصادق بين النشاط العام والنشاط الخاص، وهدفه تحقيق التنمية الاقتصادية وزيادة الإنتاج ورفع مستوى المعيشة وتحقيق الرخاء للمواطنين في حدود القانون. ويشجع الاتحاد التعاون والادخار.


2 - الباب الثالث
الحريات والحقوق والواجبات العامة (25 - 44)
المادة رقم 25 
جميع الأفراد لدى القانون سواء، ولا تمييز بين مواطني الاتحاد بسبب الأصل أو الموطن أو العقيدة الدينية أو المركز الاجتماعي.


المادة رقم 26 
الحرية الشخصية مكفولة لجميع المواطنين. ولا يجوز القبض على أحد أو تفتيشه أو حجزه أو حبسه إلا وفق أحكام القانون. 
ولا يعرض أي انسان للتعذيب أو المعاملة الحاطة بالكرامة.


المادة رقم 27 
يحدد القانون الجرائم والعقوبات. ولا عقوبة على ما تم من فعل أو ترك قبل صدور القانون الذي ينص عليها.


المادة رقم 28 
العقوبة شخصية . والمتهم برئ حتى تثبت ادانته في محاكم قانونية و عادلة. و للمتهم الحق في أن يوكل من يملك القدرة للدفاع عنه أثناء المحاكمة . و يبين القانون الأحوال التي يتعين فيها حضور محام عن المتهم.
وايذاء المتهم جسمانياً أو معنوياً محظور.


المادة رقم 29 
حرية التنقل و الاقامة مكفولة للمواطنين في حدود القانون.


المادة رقم 30 
حرية الرأي و التعبير عنه بالقول و الكتابة , و سائر و سائل التعبير مكفولة في حدود القانون.


المادة رقم 31 
حرية المراسلات البريدية والبرقية وغيرها من وسائل الأتصال وسريتها مكفولتان وفقا للقانون.


المادة رقم 32 
حرية القيام بشعائر الدين طبقا للعادات المرعية مصونة , على ألا يدخل ذلك بالنظام العام , أو ينافي الآداب العامة.


المادة رقم 33 
حرية الاجتماع , وتكوين الجمعيات , مكفولة في حدود القانون.


المادة رقم 34 
كل مواطن حر في اختيار عمله أو مهنته أو حرفته في حدود القانون, و بمراعاة التشريعات المنظمة لبعض هذه المهن والحرف.
ولا يجوز فرض عمل اجباري على أحد إلا في الأحوال الاستثنائية التي ينص عليها القانون و بشرط التعويض عنه. 
لا يجوز استعباد أي انسان.


المادة رقم 35 
باب الوظائف العامة مفتوح لجميع المواطنين , على اساس المساوة بينهم في الظروف وفقا لأحكام القانون .
و الوظائف العامة خدمة وطنية تناط بالقائمين بها . و يستهدف الموظف العام في أداء واجبات وظيفته المصلحة العامة وحدها.


المادة رقم 36 
للمساكن حرمة فلا يجوز دخولها بغير اذن أهلها الا وفق أحكام القانون و في الأحوال المحددة فيه.


المادة رقم 37 
لا يجوز ابعاد الموطنين , أو نفيهم من الأتحاد.


المادة رقم 38 
تسليم المواطنين و اللأجئين السياسيين محظور.


المادة رقم 39 
المصادرة العامة للأموال محظورة, ولا تكون عقوبة المصادرة الخاصة الا بناء على حكم قضائي, و في الأحوال المنصوصة عليها في القانون.


المادة رقم 40 
يتمتع الاجانب في الاتحاد بالحقوق و الحريات المقررة في المواثيق الدولية المرعية, أو في المعاهدات و الاتفاقيات التي يكون الاتحاد طرفا فيها و عليهم الواجبات المقابلة لها.


المادة رقم 41 
لكل انسان أن يتقدم بالشكوى للجهات المختصة بما في ذلك الجهات القضائية من امتهان الحقوق و الحريات المنصوص عليها في هذا الباب.


المادة رقم 42 
اداء الضرائب و التكاليف العامة المقررة قانونا واجب على كل مواطن.


المادة رقم 43 
الدفاع عن الاتحاد فرض مقدس على كل مواطن، وأداء الخدمة العسكرية شرف للمواطنين ينظمه القانون.


المادة رقم 44 
احترام الدستور والقوانين والأوامر الصادرة من السلطات العامة تنفيذاً لها ومراعاة النظام العام واحترام الآداب العامة، واجب على جميع سكان الاتحاد.


3 - الباب الرابع
السلطات الاتحادية (45 - 109)
المادة رقم 45 
تتكون السلطات الاتحادية من : 
1- المجلس الأعلى للاتحاد. 
2- رئيس الاتحاد ونائبه.
3- مجلس وزراء الاتحاد. 
4- المجلس الوطني الاتحادي.
5- القضاء الاتحادي.


3.1 - الفصل الأول
المجلس الأعلى للاتحاد (46 - 50)
المادة رقم 46 
المجلس الأعلى للاتحاد هو السلطة العليا فيه. ويشكل من حكام جميع الإمارات المكونة للاتحاد، أو من يقوم مقامهم في إماراتهم، في حال غيابهم، أو تعذر حضورهم. 
ولكل إمارة صوت واحد في مداولات المجلس.


المادة رقم 47 
يتولى المجلس الأعلى للاتحاد الأمور التالية : - 
1- رسم السياسة العامة في جميع المسائل الموكولة للاتحاد بمقتضى هذا الدستور والنظر في كل ما من شأنه أن يحقق أهداف الاتحاد والمصالح المشتركة للإمارات الأعضاء. 
2- التصديق على القوانين الاتحادية المختلفة قبل إصدارها بما في ذلك قوانين الميزانية العامة السنوية للاتحاد والحساب الختامي.
3- التصديق على المراسيم المتعلقة بأمور خاضعة بمقتضى أحكام هذا الدستور لتصديق أو موافقة المجلس الأعلى، وذلك قبل إصدار هذه المراسيم من رئيس الاتحاد. 
4- التصديق على المعاهدات والاتفاقيات الدولية، ويتم هذا التصديق بمرسوم. 
5- الموافقة على تعيين رئيس مجلس وزراء الاتحاد وقبول استقالته وإعفائه من منصبه بناء على اقتراح رئيس الاتحاد.
6- الموافقة على تعيين رئيس وقضاة المحكمة الاتحادية العليا وقبول استقالاتهم وفصلهم في الأحوال التي ينص عليها هذا الدستور، ويتم كل ذلك بمراسيم. 
7- الرقابة العليا على شؤون الاتحاد بوجه عام.
8- أية اختصاصات أخرى منصوص عليها في هذا الدستور أو في القوانين الاتحادية.


المادة رقم 48 
1- يضع المجلس الأعلى لائحته الداخلية متضمنة نظام سير العمل فيه، وطريقة التصويت على قراراته، ومداولات المجلس سرية.
2- ينشئ المجلس الأعلى أمانة عامة له تزود بعدد كاف من الموظفين لمعاونته على أداء أعماله.


المادة رقم 49 
تصدر قرارات المجلس الأعلى في المسائل الموضوعية بأغلبية خمسة أعضاء من أعضائه على أن تشمل هذه الأغلبية صوتي إمارتي أبوظبي ودبي، وتلتزم الأقلية برأي الأغلبية المذكورة.
أما قرارات المجلس في المسائل الإجرائية فتصدر بأغلبية الأصوات وتحدد اللائحة الداخلية للمجلس هذه المسائل.


المادة رقم 50 
يعقد المجلس الأعلى اجتماعاته في عاصمة الاتحاد. ويجوز أن ينعقد في أي مكان آخر يتم الاتفاق عليه مسبقاً.


3.2 - الفصل الثاني
رئيس الاتحاد ونائبه (51 - 54)
المادة رقم 51 
ينتخب المجلس الأعلى للاتحاد، من بين أعضائه، رئيسا للاتحاد ونائباً لرئيس الاتحاد. ويمارس نائب رئيس الاتحاد جميع اختصاصات الرئيس عند غيابه لأي سبب من الأسباب.


المادة رقم 52 
مدة الرئيس ونائبه خمس سنوات ميلادية. ويجوز إعادة انتخابهما لذات المنصب. ويؤدى كل منهما عند توليه أعباء منصبه اليمين التالية أمام المجلس الأعلى.
"أقسم بالله العظيم أن أكون مخلصاً للإمارات العربية المتحدة وأن أحترم دستورها وقوانينها وأن أرعى مصالح شعب الاتحاد، وأن أؤدي واجبي بأمانة وإخلاص وأحافظ على استقلال الاتحاد وسلامة أراضيه".


المادة رقم 53 
عند خلو منصب الرئيس أو نائبه بالوفاة أو الاستقالة أو انتهاء حكم أي منهما في إمارته لسبب من الأسباب، يدعى المجلس الأعلى خلال شهر من ذلك التاريخ للاجتماع، لانتخاب خلف لشغل المنصب الشاغر للمدة المنصوص عليها في المادة (52) من هذا الدستور. 
وعند خلو منصبي رئيس المجلس الأعلى ونائبه معا يجتمع المجلس فوراً بدعوة من أي من أعضائه، أو من رئيس مجلس وزراء الاتحاد لانتخاب رئيس ونائب رئيس جديدين لملء المنصبين الشاغرين.


المادة رقم 54 
يباشر رئيس الاتحاد الاختصاصات التالية : -
1- يرأس المجلس الأعلى، ويدير مناقشاته. 
2- يدعو المجلس الأعلى للاجتماع، ويفض اجتماعاته، وفقاً للقواعد الإجرائية التي يقررها المجلس في لائحته الداخلية، ويجب دعوة المجلس للاجتماع متى طلب ذلك أحد أعضائه. 
3- يدعو لاجتماع مشترك بين المجلس الأعلى ومجلس وزراء الاتحاد كلما اقتضت الضرورة ذلك.
4- يوقع القوانين والمراسيم والقرارات الاتحادية التي يصدق عليها المجلس الأعلى ويصدرها.
5- يعين رئيس مجلس وزراء الاتحاد ويقبل استقالته ويعفيه من منصبه بموافقة المجلس الأعلى. كما يعين نائب رئيس مجلس وزراء الاتحاد والوزراء ويقبل استقالاتهم ويعفيهم من مناصبهم بناء على اقتراح رئيس مجلس وزراء الاتحاد.
6- يعين الممثلين الدبلوماسيين للاتحاد لدى الدول الأجنبية وغيرهم من كبار الموظفين الاتحاديين المدنيين والعسكريين (باستثناء رئيس وقضاة المحكمة الاتحادية العليا) ويقبل استقالاتهم ويعزلهم بناء على موافقة مجلس وزراء الاتحاد. ويتم هذا التعيين أو قبول الاستقالة أو العزل بمراسيم وطبقاً للقوانين الاتحادية.
7- يوقع أوراق اعتماد الممثلين الدبلوماسيين للاتحاد لدى الدول والهيئات الأجنبية ويقبل اعتماد الممثلين الدبلوماسيين والقنصليين للدول الأجنبية لدى الاتحاد ويتلقى أوراق اعتمادهم. كما يوقع وثائق تعيين وبراءات اعتماد الممثلين. 
8- يشرف على تنفيذ القوانين والمراسيم والقرارات الاتحادية بواسطة مجلس وزراء الاتحاد والوزراء المختصين. 
9- يمثل الاتحاد في الداخل وتجاه الدول الأخرى، وفى جميع العلاقات الدولية.
10- يمارس حق العفو أو تخفيف العقوبة ويصادق على أحكام الإعدام، وفقاً لأحكام هذا الدستور والقوانين الاتحادية.
11- يمنح أوسمة وأنواط الشرف العسكرية والمدنية، وفقاً للقوانين الخاصة بهذه الأوسمة والأنواط. 
12- أية اختصاصات أخرى يخوله إياها المجلس الأعلى أو تخول له بمقتضى أحكام هذا الدستور أو القوانين الاتحادية.


3.3 - الفصل الثالث
مجلس وزراء الاتحاد (55 - 67)
المادة رقم 55 
يتكون مجلس الوزراء الاتحادي من رئيس مجلس الوزراء ونائبه وعدد من الوزراء


المادة رقم 56 
يكون اختيار الوزراء من بين مواطني الاتحاد المشهود لهم بالكفاءة والخبرة.


المادة رقم 57 
يؤدي رئيس مجلس الوزراء ونائبه والوزراء، قبل مباشرة أعباء مناصبهم أمام رئيس الاتحاد اليمين التالية : -
"أقسم بالله العظيم أن أكون مخلصاً للإمارات العربية المتحدة وأن احترم دستور الاتحاد وقوانينه، وأن أؤدي واجباتي بالأمانة وأن أرعى مصالح شعب الاتحاد رعاية كاملة، وأن أحافظ محافظة تامة على كيان الاتحاد وسلامة أراضيه".


المادة رقم 58 
يحدد القانون اختصاصات الوزراء وصلاحيات كل وزير ويشمل أول مجلس وزراء اتحادي الوزارات التالية : - 
1- الخارجية.
2- الداخلية.
3- الدفاع. 
4- المالية والاقتصاد والصناعة.
5- العدل. 
6- التربية والتعليم.
7- الصحة العامة. 
8- الأشغال العامة والزراعة.
9- المواصلات والبريد والبرق والهاتف. 
10- العمل والشئون الاجتماعية.
11- الإعلام.
12- التخطيط.


المادة رقم 59 
يتولى رئيس مجلس الوزراء رئاسة جلسات المجلس، ويدعوه للانعقاد ويدير مناقشاته ويتابع نشاط الوزراء، ويشرف على تنسيق العمل بين الوزارات المختلفة وفى كافة الأجهزة التنفيذية للاتحاد. ويمارس نائب رئيس الوزراء جميع سلطات الرئيس عند غيابه لأي سبب من الأسباب.


المادة رقم 60 
يتولى مجلس الوزراء ، بوصفه الهيئة التنفيذية للاتحاد و تحت الرقابة العليا لرئيس الاتحاد و للمجلس الاعلى ، تصريف جميع الشؤون الداخلية و الخارجية التي يختص بها الاتحاد بموجب هذا الدستور و القوانين الاتحادية .
و يمارس مجلس الوزراء مجلس الوزراء بوجه خاص ، الاختصاصات التالية :-
1- متابعة تنفيذ السياسة العامة لحكومة الاتحاد في الداخل والخارج. 
2- اقتراح مشروعات القوانين الاتحادية وإحالتها إلى المجلس الوطني الاتحادي قبل رفعها إلى رئيس الاتحاد لعرضها على المجلس الأعلى للتصديق عليها. 
3- إعداد مشروع الميزانية السنوية العامة للاتحاد، والحساب الختامي.
4- إعداد مشروعات المراسيم والقرارات المختلفة.
5- وضع اللوائح اللازمة لتنفيذ القوانين الاتحادية بما ليس فيه تعديل أو تعطيل لها أو إعفاء من تنفيذها، وكذلك لوائح الضبط، واللوائح الخاصة بترتيب الإدارات والمصالح العامة، في حدود أحكام هذا الدستور والقوانين الاتحادية، ويجوز بنص خاص في القانون أو مجلس الوزراء، تكليف الوزير الاتحادي المختص أو أية جهة إدارية أخرى في إصدار بعض هذه اللوائح.
6- الإشراف على تنفيذ القوانين والمراسيم واللوائح والقرارات الاتحادية بواسطة كافة الجهات المعنية في الاتحاد أو الإمارات.
7- الإشراف على تنفيذ أحكام المحاكم الاتحادية، والمعاهدات والاتفاقيات الدولية التي يبرمها الاتحاد.
8- تعيين وعزل الموظفين الاتحاديين، وفقاً لأحكام القانون، ممن لا يتطلب تعيينهم أو عزلهم إصدار مراسيم بذلك. 
9- مراقبة سير الإدارات والمصالح العامة الاتحادية، ومسلك وانضباط موظفي الاتحاد عموماً.
10- أية اختصاصات أخرى يخوله إياها القانون، أو المجلس الأعلى، في حدود هذا الدستور.


المادة رقم 61 
مداولات مجلس الوزراء سرية وتصدر قراراته بأغلبية جميع أعضائه وعند تساوى الأصوات يرجح الجانب الذي فيه الرئيس. وتلتزم الأقلية برأي الأغلبية.


المادة رقم 62 
لا يجوز لرئيس مجلس الوزراء أو نائبه أو لأي وزير اتحادي، أثناء توليه منصبه، أن يزاول أي عمل مهني أو تجاري أو مالي، أو أن يدخل في معاملة تجارية مع حكومة الاتحاد أو حكومات الإمارات، أو أن يجمع بين منصبه والعضوية في مجلس إدارة شركة تجارية أو مالية.
كما لا يجوز له أن يجمع إلى منصبه اكثر من منصب رسمي واحد في إحدى الإمارات مع التخلي عن سائر مناصبه الرسمية المحلية الأخرى أن وجدت.


المادة رقم 63 
على أعضاء مجلس الوزراء أن يستهدفوا بسلوكهم مصالح الاتحاد وإعلاء كلمة الصالح العام وإنكار المصالح الذاتية إنكارا كلياً وألا يستغلوا مراكزهم الرسمية بأية صورة كانت لفائدتهم أو لفائدة من تصلهم به علاقة خاصة


المادة رقم 64 
رئيس مجلس الوزراء والوزراء مسؤولون سياسياً بالتضامن أمام رئيس الاتحاد والمجلس الأعلى للاتحاد عن تنفيذ السياسة العامة للاتحاد في الداخل و الخارج ، و كل منهم مسؤول شخصيا أمام رئيس الاتحاد و المجلس الاعلى عن اعمال وزارته أو منصبه . 
تؤدى استقالة رئيس مجلس الوزراء، أو إعفاؤه من منصبه، أو وفاته، أو خلو منصبه لأي سبب من الأسباب إلى استقالة الوزارة بكاملها، ولرئيس الاتحاد أن يطلب إلى الوزراء البقاء في مناصبهم مؤقتاً، لتصريف العاجل من الأمور إلى حين تشكيل الوزارة الجديدة.


المادة رقم 65 
يقدم مجلس الوزراء إلى رئيس الاتحاد لعرضه على المجلس الأعلى، في بداية كل سنة مالية تقريراً مفصلاً عن الأعمال التي أنجزت في الداخل، وعن علاقات الاتحاد بالدول الأخرى والمنظمات الدولية، مقروناً بتوصيات الوزارة عن أفضل الوسائل الكفيلة بتوطيد أركان الاتحاد وتعزيز أمنه واستقراره، وتحقيق أهدافه وتقدمه في كافة الميادين.


المادة رقم 66 
1- يضع مجلس الوزراء لائحته الداخلية متضمنة نظام سير العمل فيه.
2- ينشئ مجلس الوزراء أمانة عامة له تزود بعدد من الموظفين لمعاونته على أداء أعماله.


المادة رقم 67 
يعين القانون مرتبات رئيس مجلس الوزراء ونائبه وسائر الوزراء.


3.4 - الفصل الرابع
المجلس الوطني الاتحادي (68 - 93)
3.4.1 - الفرع الأول
أحكام عامة (68 - 77)
المادة رقم 68 
يشكل المجلس الوطني الاتحادي من 34 عضواً ويوزع عدد مقاعد المجلس على الإمارات الأعضاء كما يلي : -
أبوظبي 8 مقاعد 
دبي 8 مقاعد 
الشارقة 6 مقاعد
عجمان 4 مقاعد 
أم القيوين 4 مقاعد 
الفجيرة 4 مقاعد


المادة رقم 69 
يترك لكل إمارة تحديد طريقة اختيار المواطنين الذين يمثلونها في المجلس الوطني الاتحادي.


المادة رقم 70 
يشترط في عضو المجلس الوطني الاتحادي :
1- أن يكون من مواطني إحدى إمارات الاتحاد، ومقيماً بصفة دائمة في الإمارة التي يمثلها في المجلس. 
2- لا تقل سنة عند اختياره عن خمس وعشرين سنة ميلادية.
3- أن يكون متمتعاً بالأهلية المدنية محمود السيرة، حسن السمعة، لم يسبق الحكم عليه في جريمة مخلة بالشرف، ما لم يكن قد رد إليه اعتباره طبقاً للقانون.
4- أن يكون لديه إلمام كاف بالقراءة والكتابة.


المادة رقم 71 
لا يجوز الجمع بين عضوية المجلس الوطني الاتحادي وأية وظيفة من الوظائف العامة في الاتحاد بما في ذلك المناصب الوزارية.


المادة رقم 72 
مدة العضوية في المجلس سنتان ميلاديتان، تبدأ من تاريخ أول اجتماع له. ويحدد المجلس بعدها تجديداً للمدة الباقية حتى نهاية فترة الانتقال المشار إليها في المادة 144 في هذا الدستور.
ويجوز إعادة اختيار من انتهت مدة عضويتهم من الأعضاء.


المادة رقم 73 
قبل أن يباشر عضو المجلس الوطني الاتحادي أعماله، في المجلس ولجانه يؤدى أمام المجلس في جلسة علنية اليمين التالية : -
"أقسم بالله العظيم أن أكون مخلصاً للإمارات العربية المتحدة وأن أحترم دستور الاتحاد وقوانينه، وأن أؤدي أعمالي في المجلس ولجانه بأمانة وصدق".


المادة رقم 74 
إذا خلا محل أحد أعضاء المجلس قبل نهاية مدة عضويته لسبب من الأسباب فيجرى اختيار بدل خلال شهرين من تاريخ إعلان المجلس هذا الخلو، ما لم يقع الخلو خلال الأشهر الثلاثة السابقة على نهاية مدة المجلس. ويكمل العضو الجديد مدة عضوية سلفه.


المادة رقم 75 
يعقد المجلس جلساته في مقر عاصمة الاتحاد، ويجوز استثناء أن ينعقد في أي مكان آخر داخل الاتحاد، بناء على قرار يتخذه المجلس بأغلبية أصوات أعضاءه جميعاً وبموافقة مجلس الوزراء.


المادة رقم 76 
يفصل المجلس في صحة نيابة أعضائه، وفى إسقاط العضوية عنهم إذا فقدوا أحد شروطها وذلك بأغلبية جميع أعضائه بناء على اقتراح خمسة منهم. 
وهو المختص بقبول الاستقالة من العضوية، وتعتبر الاستقالة نهائية من تاريخ قبول المجلس لها.


المادة رقم 77 
عضو المجلس الاتحادي ينوب عن شعب الاتحاد جميعه، وليس فقط عن الإمارة التي يمثلها داخل المجلس.


3.4.2 - الفرع الثاني
نظام العمل في المجلس (78 - 88)
المادة رقم 78 
يعقد المجلس دورة عادية سنوية لا تقل مدتها عن ستة شهور، تبدأ في الأسبوع الثالث من شهر نوفمبر من كل عام، ويمكن دعوته للانعقاد في دور غير عادى كلما دعت الحاجة، ولا يجوز للمجلس في دور الانعقاد غير العادي أن ينظر في غير الأمور التي دعي من أجلها واستثناء من حكم الفقرة السابقة، يدعو رئيس الاتحاد المجلس الوطني الاتحادي لعقد دورته العادية الأولى في ظرف مدة لا تجاوز ستين يوماً من تاريخ العمل بهذا الدستور وتنتهي هذه الدورة في الموعد الذي يقرره المجلس الأعلى بمرسوم.


المادة رقم 79 
تكون دعوة المجلس للانعقاد، وفض الدورة "بمرسوم" يصدره رئيس الاتحاد بموافقة مجلس وزراء الاتحاد، وكل اجتماع يعقده المجلس بدون دعوة رسمية للانعقاد، أو في غير المكان القانوني المقرر لعقد اجتماعاته بموجب هذا الدستور يعتبر باطلاً ولا يترتب عليه أي أثر.
ومع ذلك إذا لم يدع المجلس للانعقاد لدورته العادية السنوية قبل الأسبوع الثالث من نوفمبر، انعقد من تلقاء نفسه في الحادي والعشرين من الشهر المذكور.


المادة رقم 80 
يفتتح رئيس الاتحاد الدور العادي السنوي للمجلس، ويلقي فيه خطاباً يتضمن بيان أحوال البلاد، وأهم الأحداث والشؤون الهامة التي جرت خلال العام، وما تعتزم حكومة الاتحاد إجراءه من مشروعات وإصلاحات خلال الدورة الجديدة.
ولرئيس الاتحاد أن ينيب عنه في الافتتاح، أو في إلقاء الخطاب، نائبه أو رئيس مجلس وزراء الاتحاد. 
وعلى المجلس الاتحادي أن يختار لجنة من بين أعضائه لإعداد مشروع الرد على خطاب الافتتاح، متضمناً ملاحظات المجلس وأمانيه، ويرفع الرد بعد إقراره من المجلس إلى رئيس الاتحاد، لعرضه على المجلس الأعلى.


المادة رقم 81 
لا يؤاخذ أعضاء المجلس عما يبدونه من الأفكار والآراء في أثناء قيامهم بعملهم داخل المجلس أو لجانه.


المادة رقم 82 
لا يجوز أثناء انعقاد المجلس، وفى غير حالة التلبس بالجريمة أن تتخذ أية إجراءات جزائية ضد أي من أعضائه، إلا بإذن المجلس، وفى حالة اتخاذ مثل هذه الإجراءات في غيبة المجلس يجب إخطاره بها.


المادة رقم 83 
يستحق رئيس المجلس وسائر أعضائه من تاريخ حلف اليمين أمام المجلس مكافأة يحددها القانون، وبدل انتقال من محال إقامتهم إلى مقر اجتماعات المجلس.


المادة رقم 84 
يكون للمجلس هيئة مكتب تشكل من رئيس ونائب أول ونائب ثان، ومن مراقبين اثنين يختارهم المجلس جميعاً من بين أعضائه.
وتنتهي مدة كل من الرئيس ونائبيه بانتهاء مدة المجلس أو بحله وفقاً لأحكام الفقرة الثانية من المادة (88). 
وتنتهي مدة المراقبين باختيار مراقبين جديدين في مستهل الدورة السنوية العادية التالية، وإذا خلا أحد المناصب في هيئة المكتب اختار المجلس من يشغله للمدة الباقية.


المادة رقم 85 
يكون للمجلس أمين عام، يعاونه عدد من الموظفين يتبعون المجلس مباشرة. وتحدد اللائحة الداخلية للمجلس شروط خدمتهم واختصاصاتهم. 
ويتولى المجلس وضع لائحته الداخلية، وتصدر بمرسوم يصدره رئيس الاتحاد بموافقة مجلس الوزراء. 
وتحدد اللائحة الداخلية اختصاصات رئيس المجلس ونائبيه والمراقبين، وبوجه عام كل ما يتعلق بشؤون المجلس ولجانه وأعضائه وهيئة أمانته وموظفيه، وقواعد وإجراءات المناقشة والتصويت في المجلس واللجان، وغير ذلك من شؤون، في حدود أحكام هذا الدستور.


المادة رقم 86 
جلسات المجلس علنية. وتعقد الجلسات سرية إذا طلب ذلك ممثل الحكومة أو رئيس المجلس أو ثلث أعضائه.


المادة رقم 87 
لا تكون مداولات المجلس صحيحة إلا بحضور أغلبية أعضائه على الأقل، وتصدر القرارات بالأغلبية المطلقة لأصوات الأعضاء الحاضرين، وذلك في غير الحالات التي يشترط فيها أغلبية خاصة، وإذا تساوت الأصوات يرجح الجانب الذي فيه رئيس الجلسة.


المادة رقم 88 
يجوز بمرسوم يصدره رئيس الاتحاد بموافقة مجلس وزراء الاتحاد تأجيل اجتماعات المجلس لمدة لا تجاوز شهراً واحداً، على ألا يتكرر ذلك في الدورة الواحدة إلا بموافقة المجلس ولمرة واحدة، ولا تحتسب فترة التأجيل ضمن مدة الدورة العادية. 
كما يجوز بمرسوم يصدره رئيس الاتحاد بموافقة المجلس الأعلى للاتحاد حل المجلس الوطني الاتحادي، على أن يتضمن مرسوم الحل دعوى المجلس الجديد للانعقاد في أجل لا يجاوز ستين يوماً من تاريخ مرسوم الحل، ولا يجوز حل المجلس مدة أخرى لنفس الأسباب.


3.4.3 - الفرع الثالث
اختصاصات المجلس (89 - 93)
المادة رقم 89 
مع عدم الإخلال بأحكام المادة (110) تعرض مشروعات القوانين الاتحادية بما في ذلك مشروعات القوانين المالية على المجلس الوطني الاتحادي قبل رفعها إلى رئيس الاتحاد لعرضها على المجلس الأعلى للتصديق عليها ويناقش المجلس الوطني الاتحادي هذه المشروعات وله أن يوافق عليها أو يعدلها أو يرفضها.


المادة رقم 90 
ينظر المجلس في دورته العادية في مشروع قانون الميزانية العامة السنوية للاتحاد، وفى مشروع قانون الحساب الختامي وذلك طبقاً للأحكام الواردة في الباب الثامن من هذا الدستور.


المادة رقم 91 
تتولى الحكومة إبلاغ المجلس الاتحادي بالمعاهدات والاتفاقيات الدولية التي تجريها مع الدول الأخرى والمنظمات الدولية المختلفة، مشفوعة بما يناسب من بيان.


المادة رقم 92 
للمجلس الوطني الاتحادي أن يناقش أي موضوع من الموضوعات العامة المتعلقة بشؤون الاتحاد إلا إذا أبلغ مجلس الوزراء المجلس الوطني الاتحادي بأن مناقشة ذلك الموضوع مخالفة لمصالح الاتحاد العليا، ويحضر رئيس الوزراء أو الوزير المختص النقاش. وللمجلس الوطني الاتحادي أن يعبر عن توصياته ويحدد الموضوعات التي يناقشها وإذا لم يقر مجلس الوزراء تلك التوصيات اخطر المجلس الوطني الاتحادي بأسباب ذلك.


المادة رقم 93 
يمثل حكومة الاتحاد في جلسات المجلس الوطني الاتحادي، رئيس مجلس الوزراء أو نائبه أو أحد أعضاء الوزارة الاتحادية على الأقل.
ويجيب رئيس الوزراء أو نائبه أو الوزير المختص على الأسئلة التي يوجهها إليه أي عضو من أعضاء المجلس للاستفسار عن الأمور الداخلة في اختصاصاتهم، وذلك وفقاً للإجراءات المقررة في اللائحة الداخلية للمجلس.


3.5 - الفصل الخامس
القضاء في الاتحاد والإمارات (94 - 109)
المادة رقم 94 
العدل أساس الملك، والقضاة مستقلون لا سلطان عليهم في أداء واجبهم لغير القانون و ضمائرهم.


المادة رقم 95 
يكون للاتحاد محكمة اتحادية عليا، ومحاكم اتحادية ابتدائية وذلك على الوجه المبين في المواد التالية.


المادة رقم 96 
تشكل المحكمة الاتحادية العليا من رئيس وعدد من القضاة لا يزيدون جميعاً على خمسة يعينون بمرسوم يصدره رئيس الاتحاد بعد مصادقة المجلس الأعلى عليه. ويحدد القانون عدد دوائر المحكمة ونظامها وإجراءاتها وشروط الخدمة والتقاعد لأعضائها والشروط والمؤهلات الواجب توافرها فيهم.


المادة رقم 97 
رئيس المحكمة الاتحادية العليا وقضاتها لا يعزلون أبان توليهم القضاء، ولا تنتهي ولايتهم إلا لأحد الأسباب التالية : - 
1- الوفاة.
2- الاستقالة. 
3- انتهاء مدة عقود المتعاقدين منهم أو مدة إعارتهم.
4- بلوغ سن الإحالة إلى التقاعد. 
5- ثبوت عجزهم عن القيام بمهام وظائفهم لأسباب صحية.
6- الفصل التأديبي بناء على الأسباب والإجراءات المنصوص عليها في القانون. 
7- إسناد مناصب أخرى لهم بموافقتهم.


المادة رقم 98 
يؤدي رئيس المحكمة الاتحادية العليا وقضاتها، قبل مباشرة وظائفهم اليمين أمام رئيس الاتحاد، بحضور وزير العدل الاتحادي، بأن يحكموا بالعدل دون خشية أو محاباة، وبأن يخلصوا لدستور الاتحاد وقوانينه.


المادة رقم 99 
تختص المحكمة الاتحادية العليا بالفصل في الأمور التالية : -
1- المنازعات المختلفة بين الإمارات الأعضاء في الاتحاد، أو بين أية إمارة أو اكثر وبين حكومة الاتحاد، متى أحيلت هذه المنازعات إلى المحكمة بناء على طلب أي طرف من الأطراف المعنية.
2- بحث دستورية القوانين الاتحادية، إذا ما طعن فيها من قبل إمارة أو اكثر لمخالفتها لدستور الاتحاد وبحث دستورية التشريعات الصادرة عن إحدى الإمارات، إذا ما طعن فيها من قبل إحدى السلطات الاتحادية، لمخالفتها لدستور الاتحاد، أو للقوانين الاتحادية.
3- بحث دستورية القوانين والتشريعات واللوائح عموماً، إذا ما أحيل إليها هذا الطلب من أية محكمة من محاكم البلاد أثناء دعوى منظورة أمامها وعلى المحكمة المذكورة أن تلتزم بقرار المحكمة الاتحادية العليا الصادر بهذا الصدد. 
4- تفسير أحكام الدستور إذا ما طلبت إليها ذلك إحدى سلطات الاتحاد، أو حكومة إحدى الإمارات، ويعتبر هذا التفسير ملزماً للكافة. 
5- مساءلة الوزراء، وكبار موظفي الاتحاد المعينين بمرسوم، عما يقع منهم من أفعال في أداء وظائفهم الرسمية بناء على طلب المجلس الأعلى ووفقاً للقانون الخاص بذلك.
6- الجرائم التي لها مساس مباشر بمصالح الاتحاد، كالجرائم المتعلقة بأمنه في الداخل أو الخارج، وجرائم تزوير المحررات أو الأختام الرسمية لإحدى السلطات الاتحادية، وجرائم تزييف العملة.
7- تنازع الاختصاص بين القضاء الاتحادي والهيئات القضائية المحلية في الإمارات.
8- تنازع الاختصاص بين هيئة قضائية في إمارة وهيئة قضائية في إمارة أخرى وتنظم القواعد الخاصة بذلك بقانون اتحادي.
9- أية اختصاصات أخرى منصوص عليها في هذا الدستور أو يمكن أن تحال إليها بموجب قانون اتحادي.


المادة رقم 100 
تعقد المحكمة الاتحادية العليا جلساتها بمقر عاصمة الاتحاد، ويجوز لها استثناء أن تنعقد عند الاقتضاء في أية عاصمة من عواصم الإمارات


المادة رقم 101 
أحكام المحكمة الاتحادية العليا نهائية، وملزمة للكافة.
وإذا ما قررت المحكمة عند فصلها في دستورية القوانين والتشريعات واللوائح، أن تشريعاً اتحادياً ما جاء مخالفاً لدستور الاتحاد، أو أن التشريع أو اللائحة المحلية موضوع النظر يتضمنان مخالفة لدستور الاتحاد أو لقانون اتحادي، تعين على السلطة المعنية في الاتحاد أو في الإمارات بحسب الأحوال، المبادرة إلى اتخاذ ما يلزم من تدابير لإزالة المخالفة الدستورية، أو لتصحيحها.


المادة رقم 102 
يكون للاتحاد محكمة اتحادية ابتدائية أو اكثر، تنعقد في عاصمة الاتحاد الدائمة، أو في بعض عواصم الإمارات، لممارسة الولاية القضائية في دائرة اختصاصها في القضايا التالية: - 
1- المنازعات المدنية والتجارية والإدارية بين الاتحاد والأفراد، سواء كان الاتحاد مدعياً أو مدعى عليه فيها.
2- الجرائم التي ترتكب ضمن حدود العاصمة الاتحادية الدائمة باستثناء ما تختص بنظره المحكمة الاتحادية العليا بموجب المادة (99) من هذا الدستور.
3- قضايا الأحوال الشخصية والقضايا المدنية والتجارية وغيرها بين الأفراد التي تنشأ في العاصمة الاتحادية الدائمة.


المادة رقم 103 
ينظم القانون كل ما يتعلق بالمحاكم الاتحادية الابتدائية من حيث ترتيبها وتشكيلها ودوائرها واختصاصها المكاني، والإجراءات التي تتبع أمامها، واليمين التي يؤديها قضاة هذه المحاكم، وشروط الخدمة المتعلقة بهم، وطرق الطعن في أحكامهم.
ويجوز أن ينص القانون على استئناف أحكام تلك المحاكم أمام إحدى دوائر المحكمة الاتحادية العليا، في الحالات وبالإجراءات التي يحددها.


المادة رقم 104 
تتولى الهيئات القضائية المحلية في كل إمارة جميع المسائل القضائية التي لم يعهد بها للقضاء الاتحادي بمقتضى أحكام هذا الدستور.


المادة رقم 105 
يجوز بقانون اتحادي يصدر بناء على طلب الإمارة المعنية، نقل كل أو بعض الاختصاصات التي تتولاها هيئاتها القضائية المحلية بموجب المادة السابقة إلى المحاكم الاتحادية الابتدائية.
كما يحدد بقانون اتحادي الحالات التي يجوز فيها استئناف أحكام الهيئات القضائية المحلية في القضايا الجزائية والمدنية والتجارية وغيرها، أمام المحاكم الاتحادية على أن يكون قضاؤها عند الفصل في هذا الاستئناف نهائياً.


المادة رقم 106 
يكون للاتحاد نائب عام يعين بمرسوم اتحادي يصدر بموافقة مجلس الوزراء، ويعاون النائب العام عدد من أعضاء النيابة العامة. 
وينظم القانون الشؤون المتعلقة بأعضاء النيابة العامة الاتحادية، من حيث طريقة تعيين أعضائها ودرجاتهم وترقياتهم وتقاعدهم والمؤهلات الواجب توافرها فيهم.

كما ينظم قانون الإجراءات والمحاكمات الجزائية الاتحادي اختصاصات هذه الهيئة وإجراءاتها، وصلاحيات معاونيها من رجال الضبط والأمن العام.


المادة رقم 107 
لرئيس الاتحاد أن يعفو عن تنفيذ العقوبة المحكوم بها من جهة قضائية اتحادية، قبل تنفيذ الحكم، أو أثناء التنفيذ، أو أن يخفف هذه العقوبة، وذلك بناء على عرض وزير العدل الاتحادي، وبعد موافقة لجنة مشكلة برئاسة الوزير من ستة أعضاء يختارهم مجلس وزراء الاتحاد لمدة ثلاث سنوات قابلة للتجديد من بين المواطنين ذوي الرأي والكفاية في البلاد.
والعضوية في اللجنة مجانية، ومداولتها سرية، وتصدر قراراتها بأغلبية الأصوات.


المادة رقم 108 
لا تنفذ عقوبة الإعدام الصادرة نهائياً من جهة قضائية اتحادية، إلا بعد مصادقة رئيس الاتحاد على الحكم، وله أن يستبدل بها عقوبة أخرى أخف منها، وذلك بمراعاة الإجراءات المنصوص عليها في المادة السابقة.


المادة رقم 109 
العفو الشامل عن جريمة أو جرائم معينة، لا يكون إلا بقانون.
ويترتب على صدور قانون العفو اعتبار تلك الجرائم كأن لم تكن، والإعفاء من تنفيذ العقوبة أو الجزء المتبقي منها.


4 - الباب الخامس
التشريعات والمراسيم الاتحادية والجهات المختصة بها (110 - 115)
4.1 - الفصل الأول
القوانين الاتحادية (110 - 112)
المادة رقم 110 
1- تصدر القوانين الاتحادية بموجب أحكام هذه المادة وغيرها من أحكام الدستور المناسبة.
2- يصبح مشروع القانون قانوناً بعد اتخاذ الإجراءات التالية : -
أ - يعد مجلس الوزراء مشروع القانون ويعرضه على المجلس الاتحادي.
ب - يعرض مجلس الوزراء مشروع القانون على رئيس الاتحاد للموافقة عليه ولعرضه على المجلس الأعلى للتصديق عليه. 
جـ - يعرض رئيس الاتحاد القانون بعد تصديقه من المجلس الأعلى، ويصدره. 
3- أ- إذا أدخل المجلس الوطني الاتحادي تعديلاً على مشروع القانون ولم يكن هذا التعديل مقبولاً لدى رئيس الاتحاد أو المجلس الأعلى ، أو إذا رفض المجلس الوطني الاتحادي المشروع، فان لرئيس الاتحاد أو المجلس الأعلى أن يعيده إلى المجلس الوطني الاتحادي، فإذا أجرى المجلس الوطني الاتحادي في ذلك أي تعديل لم يكن مقبولاً لدى رئيس الاتحاد أو رأى المجلس الأعلى أو رأى المجلس الوطني الاتحادي رفض المشروع، كان لرئيس الاتحاد أن يصدر القانون بعد مصادقة المجلس الأعلى عليه.
ب- يقصد بعبارة "مشروع القانون" الواردة في هذه الفقرة المشروع الذي يقدم لرئيس الاتحاد من مجلس الوزراء مشتملاً على التعديلات التي أدخلها عليه المجلس الوطني الاتحادي أن وجدت.
4- ومع ذلك إذا اقتضى الحال إصدار قوانين اتحادية في غياب المجلس الوطني الاتحادي، فلمجلس وزراء الاتحاد أن يستصدرها عن المجلس الأعلى ورئيس الاتحاد على أن يخطر المجلس الاتحادي بها في أول اجتماع له.


المادة رقم 111 
تنشر القوانين في الجريدة الرسمية للاتحاد خلال أسبوعين على الأكثر من تاريخ توقيعها وإصدارها من قبل رئيس الاتحاد، بعد تصديق المجلس الأعلى عليها. ويعمل بها بعد شهر من تاريخ نشرها في الجريدة المذكورة، ما لم ينص على تاريخ آخر في القانون ذاته.


المادة رقم 112 
لا تسرى أحكام القوانين إلا على ما يقع من تاريخ العمل بها، ولا يترتب عليها أثر فيما يقع قبل هذا التاريخ، ويجوز عند الاقتضاء، وفى غير المواد الجزائية، النص في القانون على خلاف ذلك.


4.2 - الفصل الثاني
المراسيم بقوانين (113 - 113)
المادة رقم 113 
إذا حدث فيما بين أدوار انعقاد المجلس الأعلى، ما يوجب الإسراع على إصدار قوانين اتحادية لا تحتمل التأخير، فلرئيس الاتحاد ومجلس الوزراء مجتمعين إصدار ما يلزم منها، وذلك في شكل مراسيم لها قوة القانون بشرط ألا تكون مخالفة للدستور.
ويجب أن تعرض هذه المراسيم بقوانين على المجلس الأعلى خلال أسبوع على الأكثر للنظر في إقرارها أو إلغائها، فإذا أقرها تأيد ما كان لها من قوة القانون، ويخطر المجلس الوطني الاتحادي بها في أول اجتماع له. 
أما إذا لم يقرها المجلس الأعلى فيزول ما كان لها من قوة القانون ، إلا إذا رأى اعتماد نفاذها في الفترة السابقة ، أو تسوية ما ترتب عليها من آثار بوجه آخر .


4.3 - الفصل الثالث
المراسيم العادية (114 - 115)
المادة رقم 114 
لا يصدر مرسوم إلا إذا أقره مجلس الوزراء وصدق عليه رئيس الاتحاد أو المجلس الأعلى كل حسب اختصاصه، وتنشر المراسيم بعد توقيعها من رئيس الاتحاد في الجريدة الرسمية.


المادة رقم 115 
للمجلس الأعلى أن يفوض رئيس الاتحاد ومجلس الوزراء مجتمعين في إصدار ما يقتضي الأمر إصداره في غيبة المجلس الأعلى من المراسيم التي يختص المجلس المذكور بالتصديق عليها على ألا يشمل هذا التفويض الموافقة على المعاهدات والاتفاقات الدولية أو إعلان الأحكام العرفية ورفعها، أو إعلان قيام الحرب الدفاعية، أو تعيين رئيس أو قضاة المحكمة الاتحادية العليا.


5 - الباب السادس
الإمارات (116 - 119)
المادة رقم 116 
تتولى الإمارات جميع السلطات التي لم يعهد بها هذا الدستور للاتحاد، وتشارك جميعاً في بنيانه وتفيد من وجوده وخدماته وحمايته.


المادة رقم 117 
يستهدف الحكم في كل إمارة بوجه خاص، حفظ الأمن والنظام داخل أراضيها وتوفير المرافق العامة ورفع المستوى الاجتماعي والاقتصادي فيها.


المادة رقم 118 
تعمل الإمارات الأعضاء في الاتحاد جميعاً، على تنسيق تشريعاتها في مختلف المجالات بقصد توحيدها قدر الإمكان.
ويجوز لإمارتين أو أكثر، بعد مصادقة المجلس الأعلى، التكتل في وحدة سياسة أو إدارة أو توحيد كل أو بعض مرافقها العامة، أو إنشاء إدارة واحدة أو مشتركة للقيام بأي مرفق من هذه المرافق.


المادة رقم 119 
تنظم بقانون اتحادي، وبمراعاة اكبر قدر من التيسير، الأمور المتعلقة بتنفيذ الأحكام والإنابات القضائية، وإعلان الأوراق القضائية وتسليم الفأرين من العدالة فيما بين الإمارات الأعضاء في الاتحاد.


6 - الباب السابع
توزيع الاختصاصات التشريعية والتنفيذية والدولية بين الاتحاد و الامارات (120 - 125)
المادة رقم 120 
ينفرد الاتحاد بالتشريع والتنفيذ في الشؤون التالية : - 
1- الشؤون الخارجية.
2- الدفاع والقوات المسلحة الاتحادية.
3- حماية أمن الاتحاد مما يتهدده من الخارج أو الداخل .
4- شؤون الأمن والنظام والحكم في العاصمة الدائمة للاتحاد. 
5- شؤون موظفي الاتحاد والقضاء الاتحادي. 
6- مالية الاتحاد والضرائب والرسوم والعوائد الاتحادية.
7- القروض العامة الاتحادية. 
8- الخدمات البريدية والبرقية والهاتفية واللاسلكية.
9- شق الطرق الاتحادية التي يقرر المجلس الأعلى أنها طرق رئيسية وصيانتها وتحسينها وتنظيم حركة المرور على هذه الطرق.
10- المراقبة الجوية وإصدار تراخيص الطيارات والطيارين.
11- التعليم. 
12- الصحة العامة والخدمات الطبية. 
13- النقد والعملية.
14- المقاييس والمكاييل والموازين. 
15- خدمات الكهرباء. 
16-الجنسية الاتحادية والجوازات والإقامة والهجرة.
17- أملاك الاتحاد وكل ما يتعلق بها. 
18- شؤون التعداد والإحصاء الخاصة بأغراض الاتحاد. 
19- الإعلام الاتحادي.


المادة رقم 121 
بغير إخلال بما هو منصوص عليه في المادة السابقة، ينفرد الاتحاد بالتشريع في الشؤون التالية:-
علاقات العمل والعمال والتأمينات الاجتماعية - الملكية العقارية ونزع الملكية للمنفعة العامة - تسليم المجرمين - البنوك - التأمين بأنواعه - حماية الثروة الزراعية والحيوانية - التشريعات الكبرى المتعلقة بقوانين الجزاء والمعاملات المدنية والتجارية والشركات، والإجراءات أمام المحاكم المدنية والجزائية - حماية الملكية الأدبية والفنية والصناعية وحقوق المؤلفين - المطبوعات والنشر - استيراد الأسلحة والذخائر ما لم تكن لاستعمال القوات المسلحة أو قوات الأمن التابعة لأي إمارة - شؤون الطيران الأخرى التي لا تدخل في اختصاصات الاتحاد التنفيذية - تحديد المياه الإقليمية وتنظيم الملاحة في أعالي البحار .


المادة رقم 122 
تختص الإمارات بكل ما لا تنفرد فيه السلطات الاتحادية بموجب أحكام المادتين السابقتين.


المادة رقم 123 
استثناء من نص المادة (120) (بند 1) بشأن انفراد الاتحاد أصلاً بالشئون الخارجية والعلاقات الدولية، يجوز للإمارات الأعضاء في الاتحاد عقد اتفاقات محدودة ذات طبيعة إدارية محلية مع الدول والأقطار المجاورة لها على ألا تتعارض مع مصالح الاتحاد ولا مع القوانين الاتحادية، وبشرط إخطار المجلس الأعلى للاتحاد مسبقاً . فإذا اعترض المجلس على إبرام مثل تلك الاتفاقات فيتعين إرجاء الأمر إلى أن تبت المحكمة الاتحادية بالسرعة الممكنة في هذا الاعتراض. 
كما يجوز للإمارات الاحتفاظ بعضويتها في منظمة الأوبك ومنظمة الدول العربية المصدرة للنفط أو الانضمام إليهما.


المادة رقم 124 
على السلطات الاتحادية المختصة، قبل إبرام أية معاهدة أو اتفاقية دولية يمكن أن تمس المركز الخاص بإحدى الإمارات، استطلاع رأى هذه الإمارة، مسبقاً وعند الخلاف يعرض الأمر على المحكمة الاتحادية العليا للبت فيه.


المادة رقم 125 
تقوم حكومات الإمارات باتخاذ ما ينبغي من تدابير لتنفيذ القوانين الصادرة عن الاتحاد والمعاهدات والاتفاقيات الدولية التي يبرمها، بما في ذلك إصدار القوانين واللوائح والقرارات والأوامر المحلية اللازمة لهذا التنفيذ.
وللسلطات الاتحادية الإشراف على تنفيذ حكومات الإمارات للقوانين والقرارات والمعاهدات والاتفاقيات الدولية والأحكام القضائية الاتحادية وعلى السلطات الإدارية والقضائية المختصة في الإمارات، تقديم كل المساعدات الممكنة لسلطات الاتحاد في هذا الشأن.


7 - الباب الثامن
الشئون المالية للاتحاد (126 - 136)
المادة رقم 126 
تتكون الإيرادات العامة للاتحاد من الموارد التالية : - 
1- الضرائب والرسوم والعوائد التي تفرض بموجب قانون اتحادي في المسائل الداخلية في اختصاص الاتحاد تشريعاً وتنفيذاً. 
2- الرسوم والأجور التي يحصلها الاتحاد في مقابل الخدمات التي يؤديها. 
3- الحصة التي تسهم بها الإمارات الأعضاء في الاتحاد، في ميزانيته السنوية وفقاً للمادة التالية. 
4- إيراد الاتحاد من أملاكه الخاصة.


المادة رقم 127 
تخصص الإمارات الأعضاء في الاتحاد نسبه معينة من مواردها السنوية لتغطية نفقات الميزانية العامة السنوية للاتحاد وذلك على النحو وبالقدر الذين يحددهما قانون الميزانية.


المادة رقم 128 
يحدد القانون قواعد إعداد الميزانية العامة للاتحاد، والحساب الختامي، كما يحدد بدء السنة المالية.


المادة رقم 129 
يعرض مشروع الميزانية السنوية للاتحاد متضمناً تقديرات الإيرادات والمصروفات، قبل بدء السنة المالية بشهرين على الأقل على المجلس الوطني الاتحادي لمناقشتها ولإبداء ملاحظاته عليها، وذلك قبل رفع مشروع الميزانية إلى المجلس الأعلى للاتحاد، مصحوبة بهذه الملاحظات لإقرارها.


المادة رقم 130 
تصدر الميزانية العامة السنوية بقانون.
وفى جميع الأحوال التي لا يصدر فيها قانون الميزانية قبل بدء السنة المالية، يجوز بمرسوم اتحادي إقرار اعتمادات شهرية مؤقتة، على أساس جزء من أثني عشر من اعتمادات السنة المالية السابقة، وتجبى الإيرادات وتنفق المصروفات وفقاً للقوانين النافذة في نهاية السنة المالية السابقة.


المادة رقم 131 
كل مصروف غير وارد بالميزانية، أو زائد عن التقديرات الواردة بها، وكل نقل لأي مبلغ من باب إلى آخر من أبواب الميزانية، يجب أن يكون بقانون. 
ومع ذلك يجوز، في حالة الضرورة الملحة، تقرير هذا الصرف أو النقل بمرسوم بقانون وفقاً لأحكام المادة (113) من هذا الدستور.


المادة رقم 132 
يخصص الاتحاد في ميزانيته السنوية مبالغ من إيراداته للإنفاق على مشروعات الإنشاء والتعمير والأمن الداخلي والشؤون الاجتماعية حسب الحاجة الماسة لبعض الإمارات، ويتم تنفيذ هذه المشروعات والإنفاق عليها، من اعتمادات هذه المبالغ، بواسطة أجهزة الاتحاد المختصة وتحت إشرافها بالاتفاق مع سلطات الإمارة المعنية.
ويجوز للاتحاد إنشاء صندوق خاص لهذه الأغراض.


المادة رقم 133 
لا يجوز فرض أية ضريبة اتحادية أو تعديلها أو إلغاؤها إلا بقانون، ولا يجوز إعفاء أحد من أداء هذه الضرائب في غير الأحوال المبينة في القانون.
كما لا يجوز تكليف أحد بأداء أموال أو رسوم أو عوائد اتحادية إلا في حدود القانون وطبقاً لأحكامه.


المادة رقم 134 
لا يجوز عقد القروض العامة، أو الارتباط بالتزامات يترتب عليها إنفاق مبالغ من الخزانة العامة للاتحاد في سنة أو سنوات مقبلة، إلا بقانون اتحادي.


المادة رقم 135 
الحساب الختامي للإدارة المالية للاتحاد عن السنة المالية المنقضية، يقدم إلى المجلس الوطني الاتحادي خلال الأربعة أشهر التالية لانتهاء السنة المذكورة لإبداء ملاحظاته عليه، قبل رفعه إلى المجلس الأعلى لإقراره، على ضوء تقرير المراجع العام.


المادة رقم 136 
تنشأ إدارة اتحادية مستقلة يرأسها مراجع عام يكون تعيينه بمرسوم، لمراجعة حسابات الاتحاد والأجهزة والهيئات التابعة له، وكذلك لمراجعة أية حسابات أخرى يوكل إلى الإدارة المذكورة مراجعتها، طبقاً للقانون. 
وينظم القانون هذه الإدارة ويحدد اختصاصاتها، وصلاحيات العاملين فيها، والضمانات الواجب توفيرها لها ولرئيسها ولموظفيها، من أجل القيام بوظائفهم على خير وجه.


8 - الباب التاسع
القوات المسلحة وقوات الأمن (137 - 143)
المادة رقم 137 
كل اعتداء على أية إمارة من الإمارات الأعضاء في الاتحاد يعتبر اعتداء عليها جميعاً ، وعلى كيان الاتحاد ذاته وتتعاون جميع القوى الاتحادية والمحلية على دفعه، بكافة الوسائل الممكنة.


المادة رقم 138 
يكون للاتحاد قوات مسلحة برية وبحرية وجوية، موحدة التدريب والقيادة، ويكون تعيين القائد العام لهذه القوات، ورئيس الأركان العامة، وإعفاؤهما من منصبيهما بمرسوم اتحادي.
كما يجوز أن يكون للاتحاد قوات أمن اتحادية.
ومجلس وزراء الاتحاد هو المسؤول مباشرة أمام رئيس الاتحاد والمجلس الأعلى للاتحاد عن شؤون هذه القوات جميعاً.


المادة رقم 139 
ينظم القانون الخدمة العسكرية، والتعبئة العامة أو الجزئية، وحقوق وواجبات أفراد القوات المسلحة، وقواعد انضباطها، وكذلك الأنظمة الخاصة بقوات الأمن الاتحادية.


المادة رقم 140 
يكون إعلان قيام الحرب الدفاعية بمرسوم يصدره رئيس الاتحاد بعد مصادقة المجلس الأعلى عليه، أما الحرب الهجومية فمحرمة عملاً بأحكام المواثيق الدولية.


المادة رقم 141 
ينشأ مجلس أعلى للدفاع برئاسة رئيس الاتحاد ويكون من بين أعضائه نائب رئيس الاتحاد ورئيس مجلس وزراء الاتحاد ووزير الخارجية والدفاع والمالية والداخلية والقائد العام، ورئيس الأركان العامة، وذلك لإبداء الرأي والمشورة في كل ما يتعلق بشئون الدفاع، والمحافظة على سلامة الاتحاد وأمنه، وإعداد القوات المسلحة وتجهيزها وتطويرها، وتحديد أماكن إقامتها ومعسكراتها.
وللمجلس أن يدعو لحضور جلساته من يرى دعوتهم من المستشارين والخبراء العسكريين وغيرهم، دون أن يكون لهم رأي معدود في المداولات.
وينظم القانون كل ما يتعلق بهذا المجلس.


المادة رقم 142 
يكون للإمارات الأعضاء حق انشاء قوات مسلحة محلية قابلة ومجهزة لان يضمها الجهاز الدفاعي للاتحاد عند الاقتضاء للدفاع ضد أي عدوان خارجي.


المادة رقم 143 
يحق لأية إمارة من الإمارات طلب الاستعانة بالقوات المسلحة، أو بقوات الأمن الاتحادية للمحافظة على الأمن و النظام داخل أراضيها إذا ما تعرضت للخطر، ويعرض هذا الطلب فوراً على المجلس الأعلى للاتحاد، لتقرير ما يراه. 
وللمجلس الأعلى أن يستعين لهذه الغاية بالقوات المسلحة المحلية التابعة لإحدى الإمارات شريطة موافقة الإمارة طالبة الاستعانة والإمارة التابعة لها تلك القوات.
ويجوز لرئيس الاتحاد ومجلس الوزراء الاتحادي مجتمعين، إذا لم يكن المجلس الأعلى منعقداً اتخاذ ما يلزم من التدابير العاجلة التي لا تحتمل التأخير ودعوة المجلس الأعلى للانعقاد فوراً.


9 - الباب العاشر
الأحكام الختامية والمؤقتة (144 - 152)
المادة رقم 144 
1- مع مراعاة أحكام الفقرات التالية تسرى أحكام هذا الدستور خلال فترة انتقالية مدتها خمس سنوات ميلادية تبدأ من تاريخ سريانه وفقاً لأحكام المادة (152). (2) 
2- أ) إذا رأى المجلس الأعلى أن مصالح الاتحاد العليا تتطلب تعديل هذا الدستور، قدم مشروع تعديل دستوري إلى المجلس الوطني الاتحادي.
ب) يكو ن إجراءات إقرار التعديل الدستوري مماثلة لإجراءات إقرار القانون. 
جـ) يشترط لإقرار المجلس الوطني الاتحادي مشروع التعديل الدستوري موافقة ثلثي الأصوات للأعضاء الحاضرين.
د) يوقع رئيس الاتحاد باسم المجلس الأعلى ونيابة عنه التعديل الدستوري ويصدره.
3- يتخذ المجلس الأعلى خلال فترة الانتقال الإجراءات اللازمة لإعداد مشروع دستور دائم يحل محل هذا الدستور المؤقت، ويعرض مشروع الدستور الدائم على المجلس الوطني الاتحادي لمناقشته قبل إصداره. 
4- يدعو المجلس الأعلى لعقد اجتماع غير عادى للمجلس الوطني الاتحادي بموعد لا يجاوز ستة أشهر قبل انتهاء مدة سريان هذا الدستور المؤقت ويطرح في هذا الاجتماع مشروع الدستور الدائم، وتتبع في إصداره الإجراءات المنصوص عليها بالفقرة الثانية من هذه المادة.


المادة رقم 145 
لا يجوز بأي حال تعطيل أي حكم من أحكام هذا الدستور، إلا أثناء قيام الأحكام العرفية وفى الحدود التي يبينها القانون المنظم لتلك الأحكام. 
ولا يجوز مع ذلك تعطيل انعقاد المجلس الوطني الاتحادي في تلك الأثناء، أو المساس بحصانة أعضائه.


المادة رقم 146 
يكون إعلان الأحكام العرفية، بمرسوم يصدر بمصادقة المجلس الأعلى بناء على عرض رئيس الاتحاد وموافقة مجلس وزراء الاتحاد وذلك في أحوال الضرورة التي يحددها القانون، ويبلغ هذا المرسوم إلى المجلس الوطني الاتحادي في أول اجتماع له.
وترفع الأحكام العرفية بمرسوم يصدر بمصادقة المجلس الأعلى كذلك، متى زالت الضرورة التي استدعت إعلانها.


المادة رقم 147 
لا يخل تطبيق هذا الدستور بما ارتبطت به الإمارات الأعضاء في الاتحاد مع الدول والهيئات الدولية من معاهدات أو اتفاقيات، ما لم يجر تعديلها أو إلغاؤها بالاتفاق بين الأطراف المعنية.


المادة رقم 148 
كل ما قررته القوانين واللوائح والمراسيم والأوامر والقرارات المعمول بها عند نفاذ هذا الدستور، في الإمارات المختلفة الأعضاء في الاتحاد ووفقاً للأوضاع السائدة فيها يظل سارياً ما لم يعدل أو يلغ وفقاً لما هو مقرر في هذا الدستور. 
كما يستمر العمل بالتدابير والأنظمة السائدة فيها حتى تصدر القوانين المعدلة لها وفقاً لأحكامه.


المادة رقم 149 
استثناء من أحكام المادة (121) من هذا الدستور، يجوز للإمارات أن تصدر التشريعات اللازمة لتنظيم الشؤون المبينة في المادة المذكورة، وذلك دون إخلال بأحكام المادة (151) من هذا الدستور.


المادة رقم 150 
تعمل السلطات الاتحادية على استصدار القوانين المشار إليها في هذا الدستور بالسرعة اللازمة، لكي تحل محل التشريعات والأوضاع الحالية، وخاصة ما يتعارض منها مع أحكامه.


المادة رقم 151 
لأحكام هذا الدستور السيادة على دساتير الإمارات الأعضاء في الاتحاد، وللقوانين الاتحادية التي تصدر وفقاً لأحكامه الأولوية على التشريعات واللوائح والقرارات الصادرة عن سلطات الإمارات.
وفى حالة التعارض، يبطل من التشريع الأدنى ما يتعارض مع التشريع الأعلى، وبالقدر الذي يزيل ذلك التعارض، وعند الخلاف يعرض الأمر على المحكمة الاتحادية العليا للبت فيه.


المادة رقم 152 
يعمل بهذا الدستور اعتباراً من التاريخ الذي يحدد بإعلان يصدره الحكام الموقعون على هذا الدستور.

----------

